# Quick hunt



## texasred

More of a scouting trip to see if the quail survived the last 2 weeks of rainfall. I had reports last week that some of the field was so deep that a dog would have to swim. 
I didn't find the numbers I have found in the past.
Cash had 3 points that were singles, and bumped one bird. Then a small covey that I took one bird from.
Here is a turtle find. If I just knew someone that wanted box turtles.

A place to cool off and get a drink.

Cash with the bird.


----------



## Rudy

Tex call me Red 

them Turtles taste like southern Chicken just a tad Swampy like Da' Gators and Boars and Rattlers

CHICKEN ;D 8)

Just tons of seasoning and Hot Sauce 

Penquins more like Northern Fryers less Grease ;D

and Great live action Pics" 

We demand Helen the Great 8)


----------



## texasred

She has been working a lot of hours. But your right, I need to plan a hunt with her.
As far as the turtles go, June started it.
She brought me one a few weeks ago.
She was so proud of herself, I didn't have the heart to tell her leave it. I pet and praised her, and she left it at my feet. Three turtles later Cash decided he was going to get in on the praise for retrieving turtles.


----------



## einspänner

That's too funny with the turtles! You should go into business.


----------



## texasred

Texas Reds free range turtles.

My great niece asked for box turtle. So I brought her 3 of them, compliments of the dogs. ;D


----------



## R E McCraith

Tex ? what gun R U using & chokes - looks like works LOL - PIKE picks up shed snake skins - no idea Y LOL


----------



## texasred

I shoot a browning citori and had IC chokes in it yesterday.
Its a sweet shooting gun. Nice balance and swings easy.


----------



## R E McCraith

nice gun - I shoot a berreta 391 4 ducks - also choked IC - my gun smith told me IC shooting steel is just like shooting full with lead - took gun 2 range 2 check it out - he was right - have a BT99 4 trap & B25 for field - Love them both


----------



## texasred

I had the same chokes in it duck hunting last weekend.
I need to start taking one of the camo autos in the safe out duck hunting, but I'm holding out for a browning maxus. They don't like light loads, but for ducks and geese its not a problem. Don't know what it is about the Browning, but they just shoulder perfect for me right out of the box.


----------



## texasred

Went out to the field this afternoon and got skunked. Literally skunked. Cash locked up on point and then back out. But June pounced into the tall grass and came out with a skunk. It was a quick kill for her, but not quick enough to not get sprayed.


----------



## Rudy

Being out beats being in 

Your Passions Your sharing to your kids Inspires me Red 

Your In the Game

that's a real win to me 

I need Helen the Great 

She is a Gunslinger


----------



## texasred

I keep telling the snake avoidance trainer, he could make money on training skunk avoidance too. All three of the dogs have been sprayed over the years. Cash must have remembered better than June, or she just didn't care.
I have June back to smelling sweet again, but not her collar. When I told her to load up when we were leaving the field, she jumped into the back of the Durango and not her crate. Now I have to figure out how to get the skunk smell out of carpet.


----------



## R E McCraith

Tex ? was this a hint 4 a maxus 4 Christmas ? LOL !!!!!!


----------



## texasred

I have been hinting for a while now.


----------



## texasred

R said:


> Tex ? was this a hint 4 a maxus 4 Christmas ? LOL !!!!!!


Looks like all the hints paid off.
Santa brought me a new Maxus.


----------



## Saltwater Soul

Always fun to get a new firearm. Hope it fits you well and shoots straight.


----------



## texasred

I'm havening trouble waiting.
I had a fight with a cyclone fence on Monday, and I think the fence won. Meaning I was rolling up the fence and tripped in a hole. Fell and caught my right wrist and left hand on the barbs. My left hand seems to be healing, but my right one is swollen all the way to the fingers.
I couldn't even make a tight fist with it yesterday. So now I'm on a round of antibiotics. The swelling is coming down where I can kinda see one of my knuckles again. I was hoping to be in the field tomorrow, but now it looks like Saturday will be the earliest.


----------

